# Harman/Kardon Soundsticks grésillent...



## infinitesea (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me suis acheté des Harman Kardon Soundsticks il y a une semaine, je les ai rodé comme j'ai pu mais elle grésillent sauf quand je met le réglage réducteur d'aigu ... et encore.

Est-ce un problème général, où que les miennes font ca? SAV ou ca changera rien?

Merci.

Edit: apparemment ca viens du Mac, mon nouveau MacBook Pro qui a aussi moins d'une semaine! Quand je branche mon iPhone ça ne grésille plus pour la même chanson...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

et avec quoi écoutes-tu ta musique, sur le MBP ? Si c'est avec iTunes, vérifie que le réglage du niveau "Préampli" de l'égaliseur n'est pas réglé trop haut, tes grésillements pourraient être en fait de la saturation &#8230; peut-être !


----------



## infinitesea (23 Juin 2009)

Oui, c'est avec iTunes, le niveau préampli est à  0 dB... Ca a un lien?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2009)

infinitesea a dit:


> Oui, c'est avec iTunes, le niveau préampli est à  0 dB... Ca a un lien?



à priori, non, j'avais pensé qu'il aurait pu être monté par accident, mais apparemment, il y a autre chose. Comme ton Mac est sous garantie, essaie le SAV, mais j'ai peur qu'il ne te renvoient vers Harman Kardon 

Faudrait tester tes enceintes sur un autre Mac avant de retourner le tien !


----------



## infinitesea (23 Juin 2009)

Oh non... Statistiquement 100% de mes Mac on fait un voyage au SAV mais là au bout de 1 semaine, ce serait le premier! 

C'est pas très grave, mais y a-t-il des réglages à faire?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2009)

infinitesea a dit:


> Oh non... Statistiquement 100% de mes Mac on fait un voyage au SAV mais là au bout de 1 semaine, ce serait le premier!
> 
> C'est pas très grave, mais y a-t-il des réglages à faire?
> 
> Merci



Pas à ma connaissance, rien qui puisse jouer sur tes grésillements, du moins, mais en ce qui me concerne, et d'un point de vue "coût de l'opération", je préfère filer au S.A.V. un Mac de quelques semaines, sous garantie, donc, qu'un Mac ayant deux ou trois ans !


----------



## Leauleau (25 Juin 2009)

Salut infintesea 

J'ai un peu le même sushi que toi :mouais:

Va voir là mon sujet :

http://forums.macg.co/musique/jack-sortie-son-hs-265287.html

Ca commence à me gonfler grave, je vais ce soir au bouclard apple....


----------



## infinitesea (25 Juin 2009)

Bon... Si tu trouves une solution je suis preneur!


----------



## 789qwe (26 Octobre 2012)

Même problème chez moi, mais sur le HP gauche.
J'ai débranché le câble de connection, derrière le caisson, lorsque tout était en tension.
C'est parti ainsi...


----------

